# So why can't I get girls? What is wrong with my look exactly?



## Defiant_Soul (Jul 22, 2019)

I only match with below average girls on tinder and get absolutely 0 attention or ioi's irl. So what's the reason?


----------



## Aids! (Jul 22, 2019)

Seems above average to me


----------



## CoconutMan (Jul 22, 2019)

I dont know why you are not getting girls but your looks are not the reason. Whats your height?


----------



## Spectre (Jul 22, 2019)

Take the location pill brother, it will set you free as it has done for me.


----------



## Defiant_Soul (Jul 22, 2019)

Spectre said:


> Take the location pill brother, it will set you free as it has done for me.


I live in a big city...lol


----------



## Phanese (Jul 22, 2019)

Do you smile in any of the pictures? What's your bio like?


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 22, 2019)

CoconutMan said:


> I dont know why you are not getting girls but your looks are not the reason. Whats your height?


----------



## chadpreetcel123 (Jul 22, 2019)

get off of online dating, even the attractive guys have problems there


----------



## Deleted member 1707 (Jul 22, 2019)

Make a motion video


----------



## xForgotMyName (Jul 22, 2019)

you're good looking.
if i remember correctly from lookism you're not short, just average height.

do you have any social circle?
you give a narcy or loner vibe from your pics.


you should try more irl game


----------



## william (Jul 22, 2019)

either you're a turbo manlet, non NT or super high inhib. looks are not the problem.

or maybe you're just here for validation


----------



## Spectre (Jul 22, 2019)

Defiant_Soul said:


> I live in a big city...lol


Well shit, you marginally mog me and I at least get a ton of matches.

Try social circle maxing and high trust maxing.


----------



## Defiant_Soul (Jul 22, 2019)

Hal Rosi said:


> Make a motion video


----------



## Deleted member 1707 (Jul 22, 2019)

Just get a Haircut and fix those eyebrows


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 22, 2019)

You look very good. 
You’re either high inhib or a turbo manlet.


----------



## Defiant_Soul (Jul 22, 2019)

I'm 5'11 but I were lifts to 6'1 when outside.


----------



## AmorFatis (Jul 22, 2019)

You look beta despite your features. Girls want a guy who looks alpha, or at worst looks alpha despite his features.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Jul 22, 2019)

Defiant_Soul said:


>




Fucking beautifu man
how did you try to find a girlfriend? how old are you? did the girls like you at school? I have no idea why you can not get a girlfriend, and no one will know, since the only secret is to be beautiful.


----------



## jefferson (Jul 22, 2019)

Defiant_Soul said:


> I'm 5'11 but I were lifts to 6'1 when outside.


Then the problem isn't your looks.


----------



## Defiant_Soul (Jul 22, 2019)

AmorFatis said:


> You look beta despite your features. Girls want a guy who looks alpha, or at worst looks alpha despite his features.


Legit probably...


jefferson said:


> Then the problem isn't your looks.


Then why don't I get tinder matches or get any ioi's?


----------



## Lorsss (Jul 22, 2019)

Defiant_Soul said:


> I only match with below average girls on tinder and get absolutely 0 attention or ioi's irl. So what's the reason?



could yiu give us better honest pictures (frontal and side, no selfies) ?


----------



## fOreVER (Jul 22, 2019)

Count your blessings and bang below average girls fucltard


----------



## Defiant_Soul (Jul 22, 2019)

fOreVER said:


> Count your blessings and bang below average girls fucltard


Fuck no I deserve better!


----------



## william (Jul 22, 2019)

surely this is larp.

all you need to do is go to a bar or club and i'm sure girls will just come up to you


----------



## fOreVER (Jul 22, 2019)

Defiant_Soul said:


> Fuck no I deserve better!


Then go approach hot girls. Idk if you are nt but try to act like a chad and be aggressive


----------



## Krezo (Jul 22, 2019)

If you can't get girls then it never even began for me.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jul 22, 2019)

Chad. God tier eyes


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 22, 2019)

jefferson said:


> Then the problem isn't your looks.


yea its unironically your personality. youre probably non-nt and high inhib. i remember some lookism user saying you were a mentalcel.


----------



## Deleted member 678 (Jul 22, 2019)

Lmao this cant be real. Id be fucking at least 3 diff bitches a week if i looked like that


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jul 22, 2019)

Krezo said:


> If you can't get girls then it never began for me.


If it never began for you... IT'S OVERRRRR


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 22, 2019)

Defiant_Soul said:


> I only match with below average girls on tinder and get absolutely 0 attention or ioi's irl. So what's the reason?



Ah God it's this fakecel from lookism


----------



## Krezo (Jul 22, 2019)

This has to be a troll. You are chad-lite/chad tier. No way you don't get any matches on Tinder. I refuse to believe.


----------



## Defiant_Soul (Jul 22, 2019)

Krezo said:


> This has to be a troll. You are chad-lite/chad tier. No way you don't get any matches on Tinder. I refuse to believe.


I don't know what to tell you, I'm still a virgin...


----------



## Deleted member 678 (Jul 22, 2019)

Defiant_Soul said:


> I don't know what to tell you, I'm still a virgin...


Youre trollin 100%. Gtfo fakecell


----------



## Defiant_Soul (Jul 22, 2019)

prettymuchfuxed said:


> Youre trollin 100%. Gtfo fakecell


Not trolling... Why would Chad take the time out of his day to post here lol


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jul 22, 2019)

This guy's larping as a Lookism member. (but i don't remember his name)


----------



## Framletgod (Jul 22, 2019)

Defiant_Soul said:


> Not trolling... Why would Chad take the time out of his day to post here lol


dude you look godlike, probably around ~7/10

what is your age and where do you life

i think ive seen u somewhere on reddit


----------



## william (Jul 22, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> This guy's larping as a Lookism member. (but i don't remember his name)


he has the same name on lookism and all his posts are just bragging about how good he looks. jfl


----------



## kramer (Jul 22, 2019)

you are prob just fuckin weird and awkward irl


----------



## Defiant_Soul (Jul 22, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> This guy's larping as a Lookism member. (but i don't remember his name)


I am the lookism member Einstein.


----------



## maxxingrelaxing (Jul 22, 2019)

If you live in a big city Normies or even Chadlites have no chance unironically because girls can only pick Chads, I'm worse looking then you, just turned 17 live in a fairly rural area (5000 people in town) and get attention from above average looking girls


----------



## Framletgod (Jul 22, 2019)

kramer said:


> you are prob just fuckin weird and awkward irl


like mexican andy


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Jul 22, 2019)

Defiant_Soul said:


> I only match with below average girls on tinder and get absolutely 0 attention or ioi's irl. So what's the reason?




I'm guessing you're trolling in this thread but in case you aren't:

You do get ioi's, you just don't recognize them. An IOI doesn't need to be a hot girl approaching you and asking for your number, usually it will be something more subtle such as looking at you and smiling, staring for a few seconds or playing with her hair or acting flirty in conversation. If you don't get interest from girls during conversation you probably have autism but you will still draw attention on the street.

As for tinder matches, you're probably just using narcissistic pictures and haven't worked on improving your profile


----------



## norwoodreaper (Jul 22, 2019)

fuck off validationcel


----------



## shibo (Jul 22, 2019)

The problem is your personality then


----------



## norwoodreaper (Jul 22, 2019)

shibo said:


> The problem is your personality then


its not dude.
this guy is a master Larp /troll
personality doesnt matter especially at his looks level


----------



## shimada (Jul 22, 2019)

Lol


----------



## Defiant_Soul (Jul 22, 2019)

norwoodreaper said:


> its not dude.
> this guy is a master Larp /troll
> personality doesnt matter especially at his looks level


If I were really a slayer I wouldn't waste time on degenerate forums. Just accept the fact that I'm a virgin.


----------



## HSM1 (Jul 22, 2019)

Face looks concave in center. I say get buzzcut or short top. buzzed off sides


----------



## AspiringChad (Jul 22, 2019)

You’re aspie 
Ur good looking
R u short?


----------



## Deleted member 1552 (Jul 22, 2019)

norwoodreaper said:


> its not dude.
> this guy is a master Larp /troll
> personality doesnt matter especially at his looks level


Some one make a Tinder with his photos and then we can see if he is larping
okay truly over ive been like 25 minutes on tinder and only 1 match


----------



## Lumbersexual (Jul 22, 2019)

Fuck off. You look like Superman.


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 22, 2019)

Narcisocell said:


> Some one make a Tinder with his photos and then we can see if he is larping
> okay truly over ive been like 25 minutes on tinder and only 1 match


thats kinda high ngl


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 22, 2019)

read my low inhib guide bro


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 22, 2019)

norwoodreaper said:


> its not dude.
> this guy is a master Larp /troll
> personality doesnt matter especially at his looks level


u need sean o'pry level of looks to get past the personality meme. its not the most important factor, but it is important after looks/money/status.


----------



## Deleted member 1552 (Jul 22, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> thats kinda high ngl


bro just did the same with a chad and in 20 minutes I've got 28 matches, and this time I was being selective with who I choose, with OP I was accepting every one


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 22, 2019)

Narcisocell said:


> bro just did the same with a chad and in 20 minutes I've got 28 matches, and this time I was being selective with who I choose, with OP I was accepting every one


deadass? idk y then, op is chalite tier.

his aspie/smug vibes could be coming off in the picture.


----------



## Deleted member 1552 (Jul 22, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> deadass? idk y then, op is chalite tier.
> 
> his aspie/smug vibes could be coming off in the picture.


did it with this guy





and I also said in my bio that I was only looking for sex no relationship


----------



## Jaded (Jul 22, 2019)

There’s nothing wrong with your looks, you’re just a retard.


----------



## karen (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## FailedNormie (Jul 22, 2019)

Because you're not NT. I always found parties to be the best place to pick up foids because it limits actual conversation you usually start making out without a word.


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Jul 22, 2019)

Narcisocell said:


> Some one make a Tinder with his photos and then we can see if he is larping
> okay truly over ive been like 25 minutes on tinder and only 1 match





Narcisocell said:


> bro just did the same with a chad and in 20 minutes I've got 28 matches, and this time I was being selective with who I choose, with OP I was accepting every one



This just goes to show that the PSL rating system is flawed. OP has all the features PSL masturbates over but girls dont like him. Meanwhile theres some guy with "bug eyes" that cleans up on tinder because he has harmony.


----------



## Defiant_Soul (Jul 22, 2019)

Narcisocell said:


> Some one make a Tinder with his photos and then we can see if he is larping
> okay truly over ive been like 25 minutes on tinder and only 1 match


Told you so.


----------



## Deleted member 1552 (Jul 22, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> This just goes to show that the PSL rating system is flawed. OP has all the features PSL masturbates over but girls dont like him. Meanwhile theres some guy with "bug eyes" that cleans up on tinder because he has harmony.


i think OP looks better in motion but in the tinder game with no harmony in your pics you are fuked


----------



## karen (Jul 22, 2019)

It's because you remind them of the lazytown guy.


----------



## Deleted member 1552 (Jul 22, 2019)

Defiant_Soul said:


> Told you so.


just go to nightclubs, in the tinder game you have no chance to many chads, but in a space on 100 people you can get some girl


----------



## FailedNormie (Jul 22, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> This just goes to show that the PSL rating system is flawed. OP has all the features PSL masturbates over but girls dont like him. Meanwhile theres some guy with "bug eyes" that cleans up on tinder because he has harmony.


Or maybe personality and the ability not to be a weirdo goes a long way


----------



## Defiant_Soul (Jul 22, 2019)

It’s ok guys, I’ve given up caring about girls anyway. It’s all good, but I am not lying or trolling.


Narcisocell said:


> just go to nightclubs, in the tinder game you have no chance to many chads, but in a space on 100 people you can get some girl


IMO I stand toe to toe with anybody, that’s just me.


----------



## Thushespokeofit (Jul 22, 2019)

you look so shit in those pic compared to motion take better pics


----------



## Deleted member 1180 (Jul 22, 2019)

Defiant_Soul said:


>



Bro Fucking NECK Train, that IMO is the best way to AlphaMax. It will push you right over the edge in a Profile Pic adding that extra edge of masculinity.


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 22, 2019)

Narcisocell said:


> did it with this guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this guy is a PSL 7, so it makes sense. but disregarding that, he looks like nice and approachable. very nt.

this guy on the other hand seems aspie/smug. his pics give off a condescending vibe. and judging by the way he writes, he probably is. thats probably the main reason both you and him arent getting matches.


----------



## Defiant_Soul (Jul 22, 2019)

When the coping is too strong...


----------



## Deleted member 1552 (Jul 22, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> this guy is a PSL 7, so it makes sense. but disregarding that, he looks like nice and approachable. very nt.
> 
> this guy, on the other hand, seems aspie/smug. his pics give off a condescending vibe. and judging by the way he writes, he probably is. thats probably the main reason both you and him aren't getting matches.


yea i had the same vibe when I saw his picture i thought to myself that he was good looking in psl but something was weird about OP his features don't flow that good chico, for example, has a really approachable face


----------



## Okiwaga (Jul 22, 2019)

Defiant_Soul said:


> Legit probably...
> 
> Then why don't I get tinder matches or get any ioi's?


Your style sucks and looks beta get better clothes....jeans,balck jeans,v neck shirts tight no flowers or patterns just balck grey and white


----------



## Defiant_Soul (Jul 22, 2019)

Okiwaga said:


> Your style sucks and looks beta get better clothes....jeans,balck jeans,v neck shirts tight no flowers or patterns just balck grey and white


Gigacope... I just have no appeal. It’s not rocket science..


----------



## Okiwaga (Jul 22, 2019)

Defiant_Soul said:


> Gigacope... I just have no appeal. It’s not rocket science..


Style talks bitch


----------



## keep crying for me (Jul 22, 2019)

wish i looked like u bro, instead im stuck with my subhuman fas victim looks


----------



## Okiwaga (Jul 22, 2019)

Not your character you just look beta in those outfits and hairstyle
You look like the male version of a good country girl
Looking like a curch boy is bad


----------



## Defiant_Soul (Jul 22, 2019)

Okiwaga said:


> Not your character you just look beta in those outfits and hairstyle
> You look like the male version of a good country girl
> Looking like a curch boy is bad


If you say so...


----------



## ChadKahn (Jul 22, 2019)

good face very good looking but you need more maculine edge. Facial hair tan and get shredded you will clean house.


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Jul 22, 2019)

GTFO of here Chad


----------



## Deleted member 1180 (Jul 22, 2019)

keep crying for me said:


> wish i looked like u bro, instead im stuck with my subhuman fas victim looks
> View attachment 84333
> 
> View attachment 84334


Is this guy FR This is me


----------



## metamorph (Jul 22, 2019)

Am i tripping or is this an old thread? I feel like ive seen this exact thread before lmao


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Jul 23, 2019)

You remember me of Elvis Presley


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Jul 23, 2019)

Okiwaga said:


> Your style sucks and looks beta get better clothes....jeans,balck jeans,v neck shirts tight no flowers or patterns just balck grey and white


Reddit tier bluepill response


----------



## Darth Cialis (Jul 23, 2019)

LARP.


----------



## Okiwaga (Jul 23, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Reddit tier bluepill response


fuck you man style is important for girls


----------



## incelslayer01 (Jul 23, 2019)

Defiant_Soul said:


> If you say so...


Are you going to the gym?


----------



## TeemoNation (Jul 23, 2019)

Defiant_Soul said:


> I only match with below average girls on tinder and get absolutely 0 attention or ioi's irl. So what's the reason?


ho


FailedNormie said:


> Because you're not NT. I always found parties to be the best place to pick up foids because it limits actual conversation you usually start making out without a word.


How? I


----------



## shimada (Jul 23, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> this guy is a PSL 7, so it makes sense. but disregarding that, he looks like nice and approachable. very nt.
> 
> this guy on the other hand seems aspie/smug. his pics give off a condescending vibe. and judging by the way he writes, he probably is. thats probably the main reason both you and him arent getting matches.



checked his insta, id put him at psl 7.25-7.5, hes above most good looking guys


----------



## Okiwaga (Jul 23, 2019)

shimada said:


> checked his insta, id put him at psl 7.25-7.5, hes above most good looking guys


Brad pitt is a 7 so wtf ur saying


----------



## ULTRATERAX63 (Jul 23, 2019)

OP is psyop foid posting here to destroy the looks theory


----------



## shimada (Jul 23, 2019)

Okiwaga said:


> Brad pitt is a 7 so wtf ur saying


And he looks better than Brad.


----------



## Dmoneycrowgod (Jul 23, 2019)

ULTRATERAX63 said:


> OP is psyop foid posting here to destroy the looks theory


High iq


----------



## I'mme (Jul 23, 2019)

W


BigBoy said:


> yea its unironically your personality. youre probably non-nt and high inhib. i remember some lookism user saying you were a mentalcel.


hat does non-NT and high inhib mean?


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Jul 23, 2019)

If you cant get laid you are just a massive phaggot.
It's over if you cant get laid because you must be a giga autist.


----------



## DidntRead (Jul 23, 2019)

Jfl at this guy not getting pussy
Looks theory destroyed again


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 23, 2019)

metamorph said:


> Am i tripping or is this an old thread? I feel like ive seen this exact thread before lmao


Because this guy does it all the time. He would post the same thing on lookism and they would tell him he's gl. The only thing bringing him down is his aspieness.
It's probably a larper.


----------



## Mr manlet (Jul 23, 2019)

Girls probably think he is gay and doesn't even know it.


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 23, 2019)

I'mme said:


> W
> 
> hat does non-NT and high inhib mean?


Nt means neurotypical, basically normal.

And inhib is defined by the confidence you have. If you have high inhib you're a pussy, if you're low inhib you're extremely confident.


----------



## BigBiceps (Jul 23, 2019)

Defiant_Soul said:


> I only match with below average girls on tinder and get absolutely 0 attention or ioi's irl. So what's the reason?



Change haircut maybe, you look like a Ken doll. Otherwise I can't rly see any flaws, I call bullshit on no matched on tinder.


----------



## metamorph (Jul 23, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> Because this guy does it all the time. He would post the same thing on lookism and they would tell him he's gl. The only thing bringing him down is his aspieness.
> It's probably a larper.



Oh shit yes its from lookism!!! Why the fuck are the responses the same/similar though. All posts are the same?? Wtf is going on

Is looksmax stealing lookism threads???


----------



## psl7 fatty (Jul 23, 2019)

does anyone have the pic of him where he isnt frauding uckc


----------



## Wool (Jul 23, 2019)

Defiant_Soul said:


> I only match with below average girls on tinder and get absolutely 0 attention or ioi's irl. So what's the reason?



there was a thread before saying your aspie apparently.


----------



## retard (Jul 23, 2019)

Do you squinch-maxx 24/7 in public or just in photos, I’ve tried doing it for entire school days but it’s hard af


----------



## Wool (Jul 23, 2019)

Defiant_Soul said:


> I only match with below average girls on tinder and get absolutely 0 attention or ioi's irl. So what's the reason?



hair ruins you imo. It looks too try hard. imo let it grow and look more natural, and hide square forehead a bit maybe idk, im not the best at judgement.


----------



## Demir (Jul 23, 2019)

You are probably giga autist


----------



## Defiant_Soul (Jul 23, 2019)

I’m not even an autist. I’m not super NT but that isn’t the issue. Why can’t anyone understand that I just don’t appeal to them. I am aesthetic but pussy just doesn’t get wet for me.


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Jul 23, 2019)

incelslayer01 said:


> Are you going to the gym?


I am:


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Jul 23, 2019)

Defiant_Soul said:


> I’m not even an autist. I’m not super NT but that isn’t the issue. Why can’t anyone understand that I just don’t appeal to them. I am aesthetic but pussy just doesn’t get wet for me.


you look like a psl morph, but not in a good way. on paper your features are good but the overall vibe off your appearance is off for sure. its very hard to pinpoint what, your overall harmony just doesnt work

id probably try diff haircut and maybe try to grow stubble


----------



## Okiwaga (Jul 23, 2019)

I keep beliving its your style most faggots here dont udnerstand people judge yo uabsed on how you look and its mostly clothes bad boy normie or good boyo


----------



## Simone Nobili (Jul 23, 2019)

Maybe you should stop squinting in your fucking pics.So we can see what you look like when you go around in the fucking world


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Jul 23, 2019)

1 month ago I asked to some girls about him and they rated him average or below average, he's not trolling


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Jul 23, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> you look like a psl morph, but not in a good way. on paper your features are good but the overall vibe off your appearance is off for sure. its very hard to pinpoint what, your overall harmony just doesnt work
> 
> id probably try diff haircut and maybe try to grow stubble



Legit. PSL approved features dont always mean good looking and lacking these featutres doesnt always translate to ugly unless they have extremely recessed bones.

Its funny how as much as we focus on facial aesthetics we still cant rate other men accurately. 

Some faces just have an it factor that make them attractive to women and other faces lack it.


----------



## Asnep (Jul 23, 2019)

you have gay


----------



## Defiant_Soul (Jul 23, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> 1 month ago I asked to some girls about him and they rated him average or below average, he's not trolling


Legit


----------



## Scarface (Jul 23, 2019)

chadcel
You have a very high T face, so you need to act accordingly and be low inhib. If you screw up you are almost immune to metoo accusations so you have some leeway in talking to girls


----------



## Melo95 (Oct 23, 2020)

This is still a huge mystery to me


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 23, 2020)

Best looking guy on here


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Oct 23, 2020)

still rots on lookism...


----------



## NeanderthalMax (Oct 23, 2020)

Defiant_Soul said:


> I only match with below average girls on tinder and get absolutely 0 attention or ioi's irl. So what's the reason?



6-6.5 PSL in my book. Looks are not the problem, maybe it is because you look a bit androgynous. A stubble would fix that pretty quickly


----------



## NeanderthalMax (Oct 23, 2020)

NeanderthalMax said:


> 6-6.5 PSL in my book. Looks are not the problem, maybe it is because you look a bit androgynous. A stubble would fix that pretty quickly


Nvm... jfl


----------



## Bandana (Oct 23, 2020)

fOreVER said:


> Count your blessings and bang below average girls fucltard


Nice profile pic bro


----------



## obhmwtsg (Oct 24, 2020)

mentalcel


----------



## Melo95 (Oct 24, 2020)

NeanderthalMax said:


> 6-6.5 PSL in my book. Looks are not the problem, maybe it is because you look a bit androgynous. A stubble would fix that pretty quickly


A stubble helps him a lot tbh


----------



## NeanderthalMax (Oct 24, 2020)

Melo95 said:


> A stubble helps him a lot tbh
> View attachment 755508


Holy shit, how the fuck is this dude rotting on lookism? Gigamentalcel


----------

